# Sambo Inst. Vincent Ornales



## Pacificshore (Oct 27, 2004)

Is anyone familar with this instructor outta the westcoast?  I'm looking for information...contact or otherwise, so that I can pass it on to a friend of mine looking to start back into training.  He did Sambo in the past and wants to get back to it.  Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2004)

I've Spared with 1 of His Students (Bob Berg).
They are  Combat Sombo Group. I realy don't know
to much more.


----------

